# Programmierung simulieren - aber wie möglich?!



## StudentausDO (11. Dez 2019)

Hallo liebes Java-Forum, 
wir sind eine Gruppe von 4 Leuten, die an der Universität ein Programmier-Projekt durchführen. 
Aufgabe ist es dort, eine Sortieranlage zu programmieren, die vier Elemente richtig zuordnet. Nun sind wir auf der Suche nach einer Simulations-Möglichkeit. Und nun kommt ihr ins Spiel, und bitten euch um dringende Hilfe. Wir sind bereits seit Wochen auf der Suche nach einer Simulations-Möglichkeit, um zu testen, ob unsere Programmierungen richtig sind und alles glatt läuft. Wir fanden in dem Tiefen des WorlWideWeb nur lediglich teure Lizenzen und Ähnliches, die sich für die kleine Aufgabe nicht lohnt.... weder Geldlich noch vom Zeitraum her (beispielsweise beim Erwerb verschiedener Lizenzprogramme). Daher nun der gesuchte Dialog mit euch: Habt ihr so Programmier-Aufgaben bereits mal durchführen müssen? Kennt ihr für uns Studenten geeignete Programme, die uns helfen könnten?

wir wären euch für jede Art von Tipp, der uns weiterhelfen wird, dankbar !!! 
LG und Danke im Voraus !!


----------



## abc66 (11. Dez 2019)

StudentausDO hat gesagt.:


> Und nun kommt ihr ins Spiel,


Ehm, da könnte man jetzt mit Nö darauf antworten... Alles sehr wage formuliert, doppeltes Thema. Sucht ihr jemanden, der für euch programmieren tut? Also der Bereich "Suche "?


----------



## StudentausDO (11. Dez 2019)

Nein wir suchen einfach eine Möglichkeit um unsere Programmierung zu testen/simulieren ob sie funktioniert und bevor sie benotet wird und wir sie Mit der richtigen Sortieranlage verbinden.


----------



## abc66 (11. Dez 2019)

Achso, dann wäre es ratsam, sich in Unit Tests einzulesen.
Edit: Professionelle Tester gibt es als Akteur aber auch.


----------



## temi (11. Dez 2019)

StudentausDO hat gesagt.:


> und wir sie Mit der richtigen Sortieranlage verbinden


Es gibt also eine richtige Sortieranlage?

Und die wollt ihr simulieren? Mit allen E/A, Antrieben usw.

Ehrlich gesagt, klingt das nach mehr Arbeit, als sich gleich direkt an der Sortieranlage anzuschließen.


----------



## abc66 (11. Dez 2019)

Alles sehr konfus. Gibt es Sensoren und Aktoren, also etwas das man physisch anfassen kann? Oder ist diese ominöse "Anlage" eine virtuelle Simulation?


----------



## kneitzel (11. Dez 2019)

Also mir spuckt da erst einmal direkt Mocking im Kopf rum. Wenn es da eine klare Schnittstelle gibt, gegen die Ihr entwickelt, dann ist da evtl. der Ansatz, dass man da über eine Mocking Library die entsprechenden Gegenstellen baut. Dann habt ihr da eine Möglichkeit, dass ihr halt sozusagen gegen eine Kopie arbeitet und da dann vordefinierten Input und so bekommt.
(Also so wie @abc66 schon meinte: Unit Tests - nur eben schon klar mit dem Mocking dabei.)

Das sollte es für die meisten Programmiersprachen auch entsprechend geben. Da ihr in ein Java Forum gekommen seid: Für Java wären das z.B. Mockito, PowerMock, JMockIt oder EasyMock.


----------



## AndiE (11. Dez 2019)

```
123456789 Takte
O-O-O-O-O Positionen
K 1 2 3 - Schnittstellen
```

Das wäre eine einfache Anlage, wie ich sie aus der SPS-Programmierung kenne, Auf einem Förderband liegen in Schalen Objekte wie Äpfel. Diese werden mit einer Kamera(K) erfaßt und je nach Größer einer der Klassen 1,2, oder 3 zugeordnet. Dazu wird dann, wenn das entsprechende Objekt vor dem Schacht steht ein Schieber ausgelöst, der das Objekt dann in das dazu gehörige Behältnis schiebt. Ist das Objekt zu klein oder zu groß, fällt es hinten runter.

Meinst du so was?


----------



## mihe7 (11. Dez 2019)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Ist das Objekt zu klein oder zu groß, fällt es hinten runter.


Der arme Apfel.


----------

